# Do you have a guilty secret?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll tell you one; Aria is 7 months old and not leash trained! She just runs around and gets enough exercise on my big property and plays with her dog and people friends, we don't take her for walks! (she can't keep up on runs so only the poodles come with me on runs) I know I have to do something about that. Do you have a guilty secret?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My dogs still pee inside. Everyday. ? they go outside too, but will NOT go to the door to be let out to pee. They WILL scratch the door to be let out to hunt for wild animal poo to eat though. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My 2 "USED TO BE" leash trained, but "forgot all about it" and pull quite a bit now, but not enough to be a problem, and it's the same deal: 
they run chasing each other and play fetch - get tons of exercise every day in the fenced-in-backyard so.. I don't need to walk them. And honestly walking around the neighborhood doesn't sound like fun to me at all, but playing fetch with my babies!!-Heck yeah!! I laugh like I'm a fruitcake  


http://youtu.be/vGRcqvbhmCg

http://youtu.be/CdlKGxrjuOQ

PS. I taught Lou to bring the leash to me when she wants to go potty outside, and Apollo learned by watching her!  

When I "walked Lou on a leash" she had accidents in the house, when we lived in an apartment she didn't feel safe on a leash to squat and take her time doing her business, especially since she was attacked my 2 small dogs once , on a walk around the street, so she'd rather go potty indoors, than with so much going on around us in the street ... she was a skittish puppy... 

But now, thank goodness she never has accidents, neither does Apollo. Tgey always let me know by bringing the leash or just hold it till I let then out. They do puke occasionally LOL but they are learning to walk toward the back door as they gag and I Take off running and let then out... Sometimes a treat/piece of hot dog, etc makes them vomit.. But it's rare 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I second Poodlepaws. Mine still pee and poo in the house! The doggie door has helped immensely but sometimes those little brats rather go on my brand new carpet or don't make it to the door in time. I have to admit though I have noticed a lot fewer incidents lately. And even though I have thrown my potty patch to the side I think I saw Branna sneak on it this morning and use it! I'll have to get it back out ?. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

I like my neighbors for the most part but they let their Bichon potty everywhere and never clean it up, it has no manors nor training. 

I let Finn and my other two previous Spoo's beat the crap out of it when any other dog I would have stopped that behavior.

Secretly if I knew I could get away with it I'd take a paint ball gun pop a cap in his azz


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh yeah that's another thing, Aria has been really hard to house-train! The poodles learned in a week, but Aria is 7 months old and just peed on the couch (in front of me) last week! Plus I can smell pee when I sit our brand new couch, so I'm pretty sure she peed on the back of it too, because I just washed all the seat cushion covers.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Oh yeah that's another thing, Aria has been really hard to house-train! The poodles learned in a week, but Aria is 7 months old and just peed on the couch (in front of me) last week! Plus I can smell pee when I sit our brand new couch, so I'm pretty sure she peed on the back of it too, because I just washed all the seat cushion covers.



I am seriously thinking about ripping up all the carpet and laying tile in the living area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

This isn't a pee/poo one but I think it's a guilty secret after my posting how I was attacked by a dog and can't people control there pet..blah blah blah..
Chanter growls and/or barks at people when we walk the neighbourhood at night and I don't stop him. Only at night but I kinda like that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My dogs act crazy when the doorbell rings.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Deer poop. They eat it. It's all over the meadow, and...I've given up. I pretend I don't see what they're doing. The weeds are high. Maybe they're...I dunno...just sniffing the ground. Yeah! That's it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah we still have potty issues.....not a lot, but if she has to 'go' and if I don't pay attention or I kinda ignore her signals she won't 'hold' it too long and I end up with a wet spot on the carpet TOTALLY my fault and I feel guilty about it! 

What I REALLY feel guilty about is I am unable to train Molly to her full potential.....she has all the basics and really good doggie manners, but she's so intelligent and I know she could do more .................I really wish I had a young energetic person I could send her to agility or advanced OB with!!!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What I REALLY feel guilty about is I really am unable to train Molly to her full potential.....she has all the basics and really good doggie manners, but she's so intelligent and I know she could do more .................I really wish I had a young energetic person I could send her to agility or advanced OB with!!!!!


How true!! I feel the same way. (And I wish I were a young energetic person. Gave that up forty years ago.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I bet if you went to rally or agility trials with Molly you would meet people and could probably find a handler for her. Also last week at the trial Lily and I were at there was a woman who did beginner novice who used a mobility scooter. There are specific passages in the AKC rules about conferring with the judge so they know what to look at as your at heel position.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm terrified to clip nails. I have no problem shaving faces, feet, butts, and private parts but freak out clipping nails. I always ask the vet tech to do it when we have an appt. They need to be done now and I'm thinking about calling and see if they will clip them without an office visit charge.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

frecklesdmk said:


> I'm terrified to clip nails. I have no problem shaving faces, feet, butts, and private parts but freak out clipping nails. I always ask the vet tech to do it when we have an appt. They need to be done now and I'm thinking about calling and see if they will clip them without an office visit charge.


Nail clipping is a pretty big production at our house too. Neither of us wants to be the one who cuts a quick and both dogs have dark nails. It can be pretty scary.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a freezer packed with really expensive chicken necks and orders waiting at two other stores. My August SPOO is supposedly accustomed to eating them for dinner and I panic ordered. My husband thinks I've gone crazy with this neck diet, so I'm concealing them behind ice cream. Need more ice cream...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My guilty secret is that I let Remington and the others eat off my plate. We just came home from my mom's and I know it drives her crazy, but I am a super picky eater, and they are not so picky as long as it is human food.... We kinda got busted the first night, I tried to feed Remington a green bean, which he usually likes, and he made a big production of spitting it out then playing with it. I was mortified an my mother was not thrilled at me feeding my veggies to the dogs


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yeah we still have potty issues.....not a lot, but if she has to 'go' and if I don't pay attention or I kinda ignore her signals she won't 'hold' it too long and I end up with a wet spot on the carpet TOTALLY my fault and I feel guilty about it!
> 
> What I REALLY feel guilty about is I am unable to train Molly to her full potential.....she has all the basics and really good doggie manners, but she's so intelligent and I know she could do more .................I really wish I had a young energetic person I could send her to agility or advanced OB with!!!!!


Teach her tricks! Minimal effort & it will occupy her mind & wear her out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Every time I have to go upstairs I carry Ruby with me because she cries every time I leave her sight when I'm in the house (she's fine getting left home alone though.) She's such a Velcro poodle.. But at the same time I'm a Velcro mom. Also, when I have to use the bathroom I always keep the door cracked because she cries if she can't get in..man this poodle has me whipped!!! 

Another one.. No tissues/paper towels are safe in this house.. She is OBSESSED with them.. And sometimes if I'm trying to get her to stand still to wipe her eyes I'll lure her in with a balled up paper towel.. Mwuhahah


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I have tried to teach Zoe the difference between her toys and the rest of ours. It is hard without any cooperation here. My husband and children leave all their crap around and then get upset if she might be chewing their shoes or something. I do not care if she ruins their stuff... that is my secret. I make sure not to leave my stuff around!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh this morning mom2six!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Mom2six, my family does that too! A couple of times I've put things away that looked important, and 3 or 4 months later the owner of said object is in a mad panic looking for it and telling me, "I left it RIGHT HERE!" (3 months ago)


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I let Dash chew on the crayons my kids leave laying around. He also drinks from the toilet and I don't do much to discourage him lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, I am happy that I have wood/tile on our main level where we spend most of our time. I can NOT put a rug down anywhere or the dogs pee on it. I can not let them upstairs to the bedrooms because that's carpet. Initially they had full run of the house, and I didn't realize they were going both upstairs to the carpet and downstairs to the media room carpet and they ruined much of it. I used gallons of the enzyme stuff, which didn't work, and then I had a carpet company come out and clean it. Seems better now. There is one room upstairs I think probably out to come out completely. 

I am glad I tether trained Jack, he is VERY reliable. Oh and after I caught them peeing upstairs, I baby gated the upstairs and the downstairs door now has a spring hinge, so it closes on its own. Their adorable little feet are not allowed to touch carpet, ever. 

My chihuahua still needs to have a pee pad down in the sun room, as she just doesn't have the bladder capacity to hold it, even though I am home all day and let them out every hour or so. 

I love dogs, but I don't love the peeing and pooping indoors.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

My rat terrier/chihuahua mix was never reliably house trained, even with the doggy door. As much as I miss that little dog, I do not miss the pee and poo puddles all over the house. I'm not sure Dash would have been so easy to house train if she had still been with us when we got him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

frecklesdmk said:


> I'm terrified to clip nails. I have no problem shaving faces, feet, butts, and private parts but freak out clipping nails. I always ask the vet tech to do it when we have an appt. They need to be done now and I'm thinking about calling and see if they will clip them without an office visit charge.



I used to be terrified but my friend and groomer taught me how to dremel their nails and it's super easy and they do f mind it  i was surprised how wl they behave she how easy it is  maybe the dremel would be a good option for u  I sure works for me, I could never never flip them yikes! Too scary 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hemi will NOT walk up the stairs at home. She will go up stairs with open risers everywhere else, but not at home. We carry her up the stairs at bed time. I use bacon and ham and real meat and cheese as treats to lure her up there.....she says no way, the scary stairs will eat a poodle puppy.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a fun thread!!  I love hearing everyone's secrets  

Well, our guilty secret is that I still have to walk outside into the grass with Polly to get her to potty. She's been potty trained since 10 weeks old (easiest dog ever to potty train) but she doesn't like being outside alone and since I dont' have a window facing her fenced area, I didn't want her outside where I couldn't see her... so now she's gotten so used to me being out there with her that she won't go out alone. It's great for recall because the moment she sees me heading towards the house, she comes running along with me. I dream of a day though that I can just open the door and she'll go out to potty. Oh well, it could be worse.. she could be like our former Chi who pooped on the stairs once a week for the first year or two of his life.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rachel76 that is very funny. I would think that Hemi's desire to be close to you could overcome those stairs. At least you get a little exercise out of your "secret."

BeckyM, I still sometimes have to put Lily on a leash to get her onto the grass to go potty. If it has rained when the grass is long she just has no use for it.

Indiana thanks for starting this thread it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

My guilty secret is definitely not doing enough with the dogs! Pippin really would enjoy way more mental stimulation than she currently gets, and we could do with seeing if Pushkin's solitary brain cell will ever respond to any training whatsoever! 

I have bought a book of mind games for Pippin... just need to get it off the kitchen table... 

They are doomed really as they have a total lazy (female dog) for an owner...*sigh*...

Loving seeing everyone's secrets coming out of the closet!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Manxcat you better crack that book open!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LOL! I know... (was looking for an emoticon for guilt...!)

Need to get fat :bootyshake: off :couch2:

ETA - or spend less time on a certain forum....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, just think how much training and grooming doesn't happen while we are on PF. ;-)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, here goes one of mine. When we are eating, Misha will take her paw and slap whatever we are eating out of our hand so she can get it! Luckily she is very good at the "leave it" command. I have had to throw away so many things because they have hit the ground thanks to Misha.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My guilty secret is that I take Timi almost everywhere, leaving Tangee and Teaka home. Tangee needs to stay home stress free because of her heart condition, and Teaka stays home to keep her company, and because she is an incurable yapper outside the home, and I wanted to make sure that she didn't teach that to Timi.
But I feel horribly guilty every time that I walk out the door with Timi and leave them behind.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Ok, here goes one of mine. When we are eating, Misha will take her paw and slap whatever we are eating out of our hand so she can get it! Luckily she is very good at the "leave it" command. I have had to throw away so many things because they have hit the ground thanks to Misha.


What about that five second rule?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL, with three cats and a chihuahua and a 3 year old human, no matter how much vacuuming is done, 5 seconds does not cut it! hahaha Nope, when something hits the floor in this house it is trash! Misha usually enjoys licking the floor where it fell. After of course dropping her ears down and looking at me as if I am going to beat her. (I have NEVER even yelled at her, sometimes I will say, Uhoh, Misha what happened?)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Anytime I eat Racer lays his head on my lap & stares pitifully. If the footrest is up he will crawl up & put his head on my belly hoping I will drop something. When I finish he eagerly removes any crumbs I have dropped on my chest. I've failed as a trainer not teaching him to go & lay on a bed like the shepherds. Bad mommy! Bad bad!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> Ok, here goes one of mine. When we are eating, Misha will take her paw and slap whatever we are eating out of our hand so she can get it! Luckily she is very good at the "leave it" command. I have had to throw away so many things because they have hit the ground thanks to Misha.


Ha, us too! One of my son's friends was over for dinner and dropped a meatball; he picked it up and half raised it to his mouth, then had an obvious change of heart and tucked it under his plate rim. I got quite a kick out of that! Must've seen some fur


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

OK. I have a bag of popcorn right now. This is what I deal with 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

This one I feel absolutely terrible about..

We have the same two dogs that always charge us- a Rat Terrier, and an American Bulldog. . The AB is a complete idiot and just charges us to basically annoy the dogs. Runs in close, then runs away when the dogs get agitated. Due to road construction, I can't avoid the house with the AB. The live one block down from me, and the dog has charged at us when we have been three-four blocks away. 

The Rat Terrier belongs to the cities County Attorney, so for that reason he is allowed to let the dog do whatever he wants, and this dog IS aggressive. I think it is mostly due to lack of socialization, but regardless, the thing has hurt my Sibe when she was a baby, and continue to tries to get at my dogs.

Some days, I just want to let my two girls out to the end of their leads and let them teach the dogs a lesson...


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Secret #2. 
Ash LOVES to hump me. Arm, leg, hip, anywhere. And she ONLY does it to ME. I make her stop of course, but sometimes I'm so tired and have no energy that I just let her do it. I hate it. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awww, just give him some!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Awww, just give him some!


No. Lol
He did this before we ever gave him human food. Since then our walls have tumbled down & he does get to decrumb us & sometimes share. He lays a guilt trip on very well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At our house we get those sad eyes from Peeves much more than from Lily. You do have to be careful when there is more than one dog, don't you!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My guilty secret is I have so many more pictures of Brandon,then I do of my grandchildren. So here are my grandchildren.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is one nice looking crop of grandchildren! Do they all live close to you?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My sister in law commented to me that I only have pictures up of my dogs and not my kids...but ACTUALLY I have pictures of my kids around and the dogs on my walls are not actually my dogs but artwork. They just happened to look like my dogs, lol. kelseyrose03 I know what you mean, aggressive dogs are so annoying. But if I were you, Id still report it. Maybe everyone just thinks nothing would be done about it because of the guy's position but these days that kind of old boys network makes the news because it's getting rarer all the time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kelseyrose03 I agree with Indiana. In the instant "news" world we live in it is harder and harder for public officials to hide behind their offices and do stuff that the rest of us can't.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee is a difficult eater, but gets very sick if she doesn't eat frequently. But one of her favorite hobbies is food guarding, so I often lure Teaka and Timi close to her to start her guarding and convince her that eating it is the only way to keep her sisters from getting her food. Teaka and Timi often wind up getting way more than I want them to eat that way, and I know it is "against the rules" to promote guarding, but it is better than having to force feed Tangee...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Tangee is a difficult eater, but gets very sick if she doesn't eat frequently. But one of her favorite hobbies is food guarding, so I often lure Teaka and Timi close to her to start her guarding and convince her that eating it is the only way to keep her sisters from getting her food. Teaka and Timi often wind up getting way more than I want them to eat that way, and I know it is "against the rules" to promote guarding, but it is better than having to force feed Tangee...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That actually sounds like a good workaround to me!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a secret that I have not told ANYONE ! My perfect dog Carley, bit the UPS man !!!! She did not break skin, more of a scratch, but it did happen. I have not told anyone about this, I was so scared, but it has been a few weeks and no one has come to my door... I have told you guys how they go nuts when anyone comes to the door, well, I had to sign for something and thought I could slip out the door and Stella ran me over and they both got out. I knew they were going to scare the guy, but never did I think either would touch him. I have really been trying to get this under control now. I am the master of the door and they are not allowed to get near it when someone is here. It has been hard and on going as Carley is nearing 10 years old and Stella is 4.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I have a secret that I have not told ANYONE ! My perfect dog Carley, bit the UPS man !!!! She did not break skin, more of a scratch, but it did happen. I have not told anyone about this, I was so scared, but it has been a few weeks and no one has come to my door... I have told you guys how they go nuts when anyone comes to the door, well, I had to sign for something and thought I could slip out the door and Stella ran me over and they both got out. I knew they were going to scare the guy, but never did I think either would touch him. I have really been trying to get this under control now. I am the master of the door and they are not allowed to get near it when someone is here. It has been hard and on going as Carley is nearing 10 years old and Stella is 4.


I actually laughed out loud when I read that! Aw, poor Carly and poor you! You're doing the right thing though. It's just so hard to picture Carly doing that!!! I kind of feel about her like I do about Indy, she's just naturally such a good girl!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Carley's Mom offer the UPS guy a gatorade or slip him a Starbuck's gift card the next time you see him to smooth things out!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> That actually sounds like a good workaround to me!



Thanks for saying that! I really do feel guilty about it, but my girls get along great, and never take it beyond displays of aggression. Plus, there is zero, nada, no guarding of food directed at humans - I can stick my finger straight in their mouth while they are hissing and snapping at one another without a worry...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce doesn't potty in the house - at least 6 months!! She doesn't beg (too much) for food. She licks and licks and licks!! She really gets into licking toes LOL. I just let her

My secret is not brushing her enough!! While I was in NY for 4 weeks, she didn't get adequate brushing and the mats are terrible. A neighbor helped with clipping her (she used to have a mobile dog grooming business), she said it would be better to shave her!! Poor baby, bad mommy and daddy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Luce, it is hair. It will grow faster than you think it will and everyone understands why she got the wild coat! I am sure she is happy you are home, even if she feels naked for a few days.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Luce said:


> Luce doesn't potty in the house - at least 6 months!! She doesn't beg (too much) for food. She licks and licks and licks!! She really gets into licking toes LOL. I just let her
> 
> *My secret is not brushing her enough!! While I was in NY for 4 weeks, she didn't get adequate brushing and the mats are terrible. A neighbor helped with clipping her (she used to have a mobile dog grooming business), she said it would be better to shave her!! Poor baby, bad mommy and daddy*.


We'll all give you a pass on that one...! Doesn't count as a real guilty secret 

The toe licking though... it's making me giggle just thinking about it!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, what is it with the licking, anyway? Lily will lick the front of the refrigerator and all sorts of things like it on top of trying to give every person she meets a bath.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine is that I haven't spent enough time with training beyond the basics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My guilty secret is I never brush Atticus except on grooming day (which can be up to 6 weeks, usually less) but he has *never* once had a mat...which is bad of me considering I'm a groomer and harp on people to brush their dogs daily lol. I just got lucky (and not lucky at the same time) because his hair texture isn't very good for a poodle, and it is in soft waves and never matts. But I do brush Yuki every day and clip his face and feet once a week so he is well behaved for it for his future owners. 

Another secret...Atticus likes to terrorize the neighbor girl (5 years old) because he knows she is terrified of dogs. She screams and runs into her house when she sees them come outside even though they are in our fenced in yard. Just today I let Atticus out of my grooming room after his haircut to take him outside, and I didn't know the little girl was playing in our house and the scream she let out you would have though someone was seriously hurting her. Atticus is bouncing around growling and barking thinking he's a tough guy...but he only does it to her. He is fine with all the other girls that come over, he barks for a minute or two and sniffs them and leaves them be. But when she is over he knows she is afraid and turns into a little devil. He has never bitten, and I highly doubt he ever would unless provoked. I've just given up at this point...its been a year convincing her dogs aren't scary and she was petting Atticus, and 30 mins later she is scared gain. I just let him bark his head off and growl while the little girl is screaming...I'm just fed up with it. Am I mean for doing that? lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Michelle said:


> My guilty secret is I never brush Atticus except on grooming day (which can be up to 6 weeks, usually less) but he has *never* once had a mat...which is bad of me considering I'm a groomer and harp on people to brush their dogs daily lol. I just got lucky (and not lucky at the same time) because his hair texture isn't very good for a poodle, and it is in soft waves and never matts. But I do brush Yuki every day and clip his face and feet once a week so he is well behaved for it for his future owners.
> 
> Another secret...Atticus likes to terrorize the neighbor girl (5 years old) because he knows she is terrified of dogs. She screams and runs into her house when she sees them come outside even though they are in our fenced in yard. Just today I let Atticus out of my grooming room after his haircut to take him outside, and I didn't know the little girl was playing in our house and the scream she let out you would have though someone was seriously hurting her. Atticus is bouncing around growling and barking thinking he's a tough guy...but he only does it to her. He is fine with all the other girls that come over, he barks for a minute or two and sniffs them and leaves them be. But when she is over he knows she is afraid and turns into a little devil. He has never bitten, and I highly doubt he ever would unless provoked. I've just given up at this point...its been a year convincing her dogs aren't scary and she was petting Atticus, and 30 mins later she is scared gain. I just let him bark his head off and growl while the little girl is screaming...I'm just fed up with it. Am I mean for doing that? lol



Well, I do understand why you are frustrated with this, but the statement "he would never bite unless provoked" makes me nervous, because a terrified child could do any kind of crazy thing - hit, kick, throw something at him. I would do whatever it takes to prevent him from being near the child. If the child was coming onto your property uninvited, I would notify the parents in writing that this is a hazardous thing to have happen, and that they MUST prevent their child from ever doing so again.
Because you know that when a bite happens, it is always blamed upon the dog...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Their kids just walk in our house, or open the door and yell, and will look for my niece or to see if her mom is home. Which is incredibly annoying, especially when her 3 yr old sister refuses to leave and throws a tantrum. By provoked I mean being grabbed or pulling his ears/tail while he is in protective mode, being kicked or hit would scare him off and he'd probably be scared to approach then again. He doesn't get close enough to the kid, at least 5 feet away and just barks, extremely low chance of her doing that...she usually runs out our front door or runs into the nearest room and closes the door. If I know she is here I pick him up and lock him in a different room or just carry him around. If she comes in the house or yard uninvited that's when I'm annoyed. And I tell her to tell me when she's over, and if I don't know then atticus while be running around and bark at her...no success. I wouldn't purposefully put a child in danger if I had any worry my dog would hurt her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think your bigger problem Michelle is having these kids let themselves into your house uninvited. What if they let your dog out by accident? What if something happened that did provoke a bite?

Lock your doors or talk to these kids parents about this. I would find that utterly unacceptable. Nobody even comes through my gate uninvited, not even family members because we want to control how our dogs greet guests.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> I think your bigger problem Michelle is having these kids let themselves into your house uninvited. What if they let your dog out by accident? What if something happened that did provoke a bite?
> 
> Lock your doors or talk to these kids parents about this. I would find that utterly unacceptable. Nobody even comes through my gate uninvited, not even family members because we want to control how our dogs greet guests.


Our doors are locked when no one is home during the day, but when someone is home or my niece is running in and out of the house we leave the front door open (there is a glass door) so my niece doesn't lock herself out. The other dogs couldnt care less if they come in, they are sound asleep in their dog beds. I dont have to worry about them running out the door, they are gated off in our kitchen during the day, when this happens. Atticus is usually locked in the kitchen with the others unless I am home, and then he is glued to my side unless someone comes in the house and he will run and see who it is, which is when this happens. He is not running loose when I am not home. 

Its not like I let him chase her around while I am sitting on the couch watching tv, it lasts a few seconds at most, I just stopped yelling at him for it because it was getting us no where except freaking out the little girl even more. Once I hear him barking I will go pick up Atticus and tell her "you are not allowed to walk in the house. you have to knock on the door and if no one answers then go back home and try again later. you cant come inside without asking"

We have talked to the mom and she apologizes all the time. Its a recent thing and has been happening less frequently since we told her, but when it does happen it is annoying.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Billy often toilets in the house on early mornings when i fall asleep on the sofa, he barks every time we exit the house to make sure next doors dog isnt out (rottie x st bernard)
He chews and barks at the slicker brush when being dried and is not keen on his left side of his face being clipped
He has a real distaste fot ****zhu's but loves westies, and most of all likes rolling in poo!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Luce said:


> Luce licks and licks and licks!! She really gets into licking toes LOL. I just let her
> 
> .


Our Boston terrier does that too, and when I move away, she moves too and licks a new spot. I hate it, but we thinks her philosophy is, well if I'm not supposed to lick your legs why are they so tasty then? lol. Her breeder says it's a behavioural thing (her Boston dad is bad about licking too), and you have to teach her the command "no lick!" Ha,ha.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

My guilty secret is I taught Bentley to not beg and stare at us while we ate by always saving him the last bite. It works so well, but he does expect that last bite!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Michelle, when my kids were growing up we had the "kids next door" too! I did keep my door locked or the kids would come in and help themselves to my food! Their mother was of no help. The kicker was, little Haley. She would come to the door every morning at 6:30 am! I would tell her, "You cannot knock on my door till after 9:00 am", which would last a couple of days and then lo and behold, Haley was knocking again at 6:30. (She had to knock because I disconnected the doorbell!)

I am just telling you this because I can relate! Oh my goodness! As the kids next door got older and became teens, their mom would show up at my door whenever her girls did something wrong because she didn't know how to handle them and wanted me to. I became like a second mother.

Fast forward to today, and I still love those girls! Sarah's little girl calls me Grandma and they come to visit often. We got through it! lol I now bring up the 6:30 am wake-up calls to Haley. She apologizes all over the place now. She says she just loved it at my house so much and couldn't wait to play. I think she was looking for guidance since she didn't get it at home.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

N2Mischief, you are the kind of person I respect and admire so much!!! It's people like you who keep this world going, taking on responsibility when others can't (or won't). I can't say enough how much I love that.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

BeckyM...Raven is the same way. I have to go at least stand on the deck where she can see me or she won't go. 

I love this thread because I don't feel so bad about my training issues so much now:act-up:


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

PoodlePaws said:


> My dogs still pee inside. Everyday. ? they go outside too, but will NOT go to the door to be let out to pee. They WILL scratch the door to be let out to hunt for wild animal poo to eat though. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try a potty patch. I bought one for my wife's Shih Tzu but she would rather go right beside it so we put it up. At least she is good most of the time and only does it during storms when she refuses to go out. When I got my SPOO pup she wanted out every 2 hours for a while and I put it out for her, she took to it instantly and used it for 6 months until she got some bladder control. It allowed me to get some sleep at night knowing she would use it and go back to sleep. It was so small and she grew fast so I was hosing it off frequently at the end and sometimes she'd miss it a little so Iadded a small towel under it. Imagine a 40-50 pound poodle over an 18" circle of fake grass.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

In order to protect the poodle involved, let's call him N 

Secret #1. Someone in my household, hmm let's call him H, leaves his crap around all the time. When N was still a puppy, i turned a blind eye when he got to H's orthodontics retainer that was left somewhere it didn't belong. The replacement was about $400 but since then, H has learned to not leave his crap around. 

Secret #2. We live in a condo building so there's reasonable amount of foot traffic in the hallway. I have put in a lot of effort in training N not to bark at every single sound he hears. I take pride to be a responsible dog owner and considerate neighbor but I have to admit that I don't stop N from barking at neighbors who slam the door of the trash room really hard. And when one or two of them slam on the door really loudly after 10pm, I leash N up, let him bark all he wants while I open my door and pretend to check if there's a break-in going on. The way they looked when they apologized was priceless.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Michelle, when my kids were growing up we had the "kids next door" too! I did keep my door locked or the kids would come in and help themselves to my food! Their mother was of no help. The kicker was, little Haley. She would come to the door every morning at 6:30 am! I would tell her, "You cannot knock on my door till after 9:00 am", which would last a couple of days and then lo and behold, Haley was knocking again at 6:30. (She had to knock because I disconnected the doorbell!)
> 
> I am just telling you this because I can relate! Oh my goodness! As the kids next door got older and became teens, their mom would show up at my door whenever her girls did something wrong because she didn't know how to handle them and wanted me to. I became like a second mother.
> 
> Fast forward to today, and I still love those girls! Sarah's little girl calls me Grandma and they come to visit often. We got through it! lol I now bring up the 6:30 am wake-up calls to Haley. She apologizes all over the place now. She says she just loved it at my house so much and couldn't wait to play. I think she was looking for guidance since she didn't get it at home.


We had those same kids on our street for a while (they've moved). But, I had to put opaquing on my front door and sidelights because Kaitlyn would come put her face on the windows and hold the doorbell down. Drove me nuts. The kicker was the day she walking into my house (kids were playing so the door was unlocked) and used my toilet...she stopped it up so bad I had to put on rubber gloves and remove the contents. As I am walking out of my garage with a bag full of nasty... Kaitlyn's mom is standing in my drive way...and she says, "Oh, my kids stop up our toilets,too." And I replied, "This was YOUR kid." 

When Mom and Dad were divorcing, there was no one to wait at the busstop with the kids, since both parents were working. One morning, Kaitlyn fell and split her chin open... so, I waited with her, soothed her, and soaked up the blood with a towel until Daddy got home from work to take her to get stitches. Yes, it takes a village!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since I've gotten Buck, I've been more worried about his grooming than mine. I wonder if the guy that gave me the dirty look at the bank was wondering about MY socialization skills! Pre-shredded and now more shredded boyfriend jeans, my training fishing vest stuffed like the Unabomber, probably wild hair and sunglasses since I was carrying Buck and couldn't take them off...


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My guilty secret is... Willow is being very protective of me. If I am sitting on the sofa with her and someone walks into the room, she growls and barks and runs over to check them out. I'm guilty because secretly I love it! 

Not to worry, I called the trainer and am actively trying to break her of this habit... she's all wags and licks when she gets to the intruder...but, I'd rather she like the rest of the family.

ETA: This behavior started last week...


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Ok, so my guilty secret involves Lexi and her crate. Let me start off by saying, Lexi loves her crate and will go in there sometimes at night just because. We crate her during the day if we are gone. If dh and I are tag teaming at home and one is leaving the house and the other will be home shortly, we leave her out of her crate. We call it leaving the spoo beast free range.  Dh has been out of the country for three weeks and I have been leaving Lexi free range ALOT, like 99% of the time. She has a treat tin on the counter that her crate treats are kept in. When she hears the lid come off, no matter what she is doing, she will go in her crate, turn around and wait for her treat. I have to admitt, dh is home late tonight and the other day, I made she she would still go into her crate when she heard her treat tin.:angel2:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That reminds me of myself letting all the dogs on the couch! When people come over I have to put the dogs in the bedroom because I can't pretend they don't always lounge around on the couch, lol. Or even worse, given the chance they snoop in someone's purse for gum or lozenges. Once Maddy ate a package of Vector bars one of son's friends had in his school backpack. Oops!


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

I spend too much time with my puppy, exploring the city with my puppy, playing with my puppy, training puppy, reading about puppies. I have real life work that I need to do that should take precedent. I also need to leave her alone at home more so she gets used to being alone when I go back to work next year.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My guilty secret:

I consider anything and everything as follows :

What would "poodles" do?

Yup! 

Hahahahaha I mean:
"will the poodles like it?" .
.. "Is it safe for the poodles?" 
.. "Will it be beneficial long-term for the poodles?".. 
.. Etc etc etc 

****Disregarding any mere human's opinion. The "poodles" opinions come first  ****

Such as: I'd chose an ugly house with huge fenced-in-backyard instead of a gorgeous house with a tiny backyard. OH YEAH, IN A HEART BEAT!!!!!!


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

PoodlePaws said:


> Secret #2.
> Ash LOVES to hump me. Arm, leg, hip, anywhere. And she ONLY does it to ME. I make her stop of course, but sometimes I'm so tired and have no energy that I just let her do it. I hate it. &#55357;&#56861;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our little toy Prissy we had was a humper, but she was indiscriminate. She would get excited playing and get all worked up and then she'd go for a foot or hand or whatever you left in her path! She's been gone almost 11 years now, but I can still remember the look on her little face when she'd wrap her little arms around my wife's leg and go. My mother-in-law was DEFINITELY not amused!


----------



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have 7 parrots. I tell Vivi to get out of the bird room so often that my African Grey now says "out!" when she walks in the room.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Lisa75 said:


> I have 7 parrots. I tell Vivi to get out of the bird room so often that my African Grey now says "out!" when she walks in the room.


Lol!! Now that's reinforcement.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Last night I was having a really difficult time getting Tangee to eat. Teaka was laying there guarding a piece of food, and Tangee was standing behind her. Tangee was not taking food from me, so I put one piece on Teaka's butt, and Tangee grabbed. Yup, Tangee ate her whole dinner off of Teaka's butt lol!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol how funny. Too bad you didn't get a video. That would have been a blast!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Lol how funny. Too bad you didn't get a video. That would have been a blast!



I didn't want to disturb anybody with the camera - I was so grateful that Teaka let me get away with it - she is such a good girl - she started to complain and first, but I told her to hush, and she didn't make another sound or move a muscle!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I didn't want to disturb anybody with the camera - I was so grateful that Teaka let me get away with it - she is such a good girl - she started to complain and first, but I told her to hush, and she didn't make another sound or move a muscle!


Wow! What sweet and precious babies you have. Sweet, sweet Teaka! :angel2:


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> My dogs still pee inside. Everyday. ? they go outside too, but will NOT go to the door to be let out to pee. They WILL scratch the door to be let out to hunt for wild animal poo to eat though. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Mine are the same way. They are confined to the tiled kitchen, and go through the garage to the big 10' x 30' run we built for them. Sometimes, I think they are just to lazy to make the trip!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Do you have a guilty secret?


Hello, 
1. Well, our 3 little dogs sleep in bed with us. When I get up for any reason, I have a white and a black shadow following me. In the mornings, the dogs get walked, petted, and fed before my husband even gets a 'good morning.'

2. The foster dog was extremely agitated yesterday when I got home from church and I let our 4 dogs out before him. He had really worked himself up because he had to wait. We had a nice long walk and he came in and promptly threw up in his kennel...I let him eat it because it had meds in it...but he layed in it and now he's got a gross spot on his side. 

3. I didn't take my dogs to the vet last year, so it was a 2 year visit recently for well check ups. 

4. I don't administer heartworm meds every month.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Since we all are confessing I feel the need to air the dirty laundry
1. I get up early to spend uninterrupted time with my puppies.
2. After my husband goes to bed the toy get to snuggle in bed on my side tucked in my armpit..my DH will not allow dogs in the bed.. So I am very bad... 
3. I spend far too much money on toys and other stuff for my gang... I want a dryer for Christmas. That is the only thing on my wish list..
4. Scarlett is supposed to be DH's dog but.... Not really. I just drawn to this puppy and as he says I was hormonal ( I wanted a white female to play with Rhett)
I feel much better....


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I have spent more money on Luces' haircuts over the last 1 1/2 years than I have on my own in the last 10 years!! 

Maybe I should work on this one LOL


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Luce said:


> I have spent more money on Luces' haircuts over the last 1 1/2 years than I have on my own in the last 10 years!!
> 
> Maybe I should work on this one LOL


me too! Truth be told, I cut my own hair for quite a while. Finally got out of that bad habit but I agree with you that I spend a LOT on the dogs!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

You're not kidding! I also spend more money on Brandon's baths, and haircuts, then my own. Thank goodness for the colored pencils that fill in the grey.
Guess what, think I'll make an appointment for my hair today when they open lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I need to call for my own hair too!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

The joke at our house is that Hans has more hair care products than I do, lol. I didn't even own a hair dryer until we got a poodle (I'm not very "girly", lol). 

As for the guilty secret....Hans HATES law mowers. They are his worst enemy, and he wants to kill them. If we mow the yard, he barks and will chase the mower if he gets out. If the neighbors mow the yard he barks. He just cannot be outside if there is a law mower running where he can see it.


----------

